
Kemal: Fast, simple web framework for Crystal - sdogruyol
http://kemalcr.com/
======
vortico
I like how Websockets is built in and considered as a primary feature. I use
it more often than REST endpoints these days in my applications.

~~~
sdogruyol
Author here,

You can check this for a realtime web application with Kemal + React using
WebSockets [https://github.com/f/kemal-react-chat](https://github.com/f/kemal-
react-chat)

------
fuzzythinker
Crystal is too small of an audience for multiple frameworks. Hope the other
framework[1] authors will chip in and support Kemal to make the Crystal
ecosystem even greater.

[1] [https://github.com/Codcore/amethyst](https://github.com/Codcore/amethyst)
[https://github.com/dhruvrajvanshi/Moonshine](https://github.com/dhruvrajvanshi/Moonshine)
[https://github.com/werner/amatista](https://github.com/werner/amatista) (all
above repos' latest commits are 2-4 months back)

------
jalopy
Very cool stuff - love to see the power and expressiveness of Ruby in a much
faster form. Frameworks like this help make the ecosystem more legitimate.

------
jballanc
Nice to see benchmarks reported using a modern, reliable benchmarking tool.
Impressive numbers too!

------
sdegutis
I've never heard of Crystal until now. It seems pretty darn neat. Is it new
and gaining traction, or what?

~~~
VeejayRampay
I'm wondering too and really hope it does. It's got the niceness of Ruby's
syntax with the additional benefits of speed, which would be a deadly
combination.

------
sdogruyol
For those who want to learn Crystal there's Crystal for Rubyists
[http://www.crystalforrubyists.com/](http://www.crystalforrubyists.com/) which
is totally free with PDF, EPUB and MOBI downloads.

P.S: It's not just for Rubyists.

------
jtmarmon
looks nice and awesome benchmarks...checkout the memory comparison in node vs
kemal:
[http://kemalcr.com/docs/websockets/](http://kemalcr.com/docs/websockets/)

Crystal (Kemal) CPU 1.85 Memory 11.2 MB

Node.js (ws) CPU 38.95 Memory 906.3 MB

impressive

------
crisopolis
Yeah, I've also never heard of Crystal until now. Could it be better than
Elixir or nah?

~~~
sdogruyol
It's not correct to say that it's better than X. But you can be sure that
Crystal is pretty good :)

~~~
crisopolis
I agree, my bad. I might just try to make an API with Crystal (cause boredom).

------
ksec
Just a Reminder on Donation.

[https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/crystal-
lang](https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/crystal-lang)

Matz donated as well.

------
gorkemyurt
lol super cool logo..

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fez](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fez)

~~~
sspiff
Guessing the framework is named after Ataturk?

~~~
mojuba
It almost definitely is. I smell nationalism here.

